# Help! Constipation, Swollen Anus



## collegekidSPE (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,

I don't own this dog, it's my cousins, but I love him. I walk him just about everyday. Last night I noticed that he had trouble pooping, he squatted for 5 minutes and nothing came out, than stopped somewhere else and squatted even longer and some came out I couldn't really tell if anything came out the first time because it was too dark. Today the same thing happened except it took him even longer to go, and when he was done he started dragging his butt on the ground. When we came home he started dragging his butt on the rug and when we looked at his anus its all red and swollen. My cousin doesn't have much money so I'll take him to the vet tomorrow if you think its necessary. 
INFO:
Name: Teddy
Breed: Schnoodle
Age: About 3-5 years old (we found him stray a 1 1/2 ago without problems)
Symptoms: Anal Swelling, Constipation, dragging anus on ground
Food: Pedigree Dry (mostly) wet (maybe once a week), sometimes table food (scraps, here and there) never chocolate
Changes in Diet: None
Changes in habit: None

He is still friendly and outgoing, I really want him to be okay and will do whatever necessary to help him

Please help Teddy, I love him and I feel horrible that he's in pain.


I took pictures. I had to hold him upside down, and I'm sure it hurt, however; the ends justify the means if it will help him.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh no, poor Teddy!! I think this warrants a trip to his vet. Please take him, he must be so uncomfortable!


----------



## collegekidSPE (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not sure whether he is or not. I'm sitting next to him and he's as happy and friendly as usual. He really is the most outgoing dog ever. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Teddie really should see a vet as soon as possible. If there's a blockage and it's left untreated Teddie could be at risk for serious complications. 

No one here can diagnose his problem over the internet based on a picture or your description of the problem. It's in his best interests to get him seen right away. 

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Take him to the vet. It might be something simple, or it could be a big deal. Only a vet can tell you. Please get him checked out.


----------

